# Recieving error messages on cisco router



## JanDijkstra (Jul 30, 2008)

%VPN_HW-1-PACKET_ERROR: slot: 0 Packet Encryption/Decryption error, Output Authentication error:srcadr=212.3.xxx.xxx,dstadr=217.86.xxx.xxx,size=376,handle=0x58EF
Jul 30 09:04:28.610: %CRYPTO-4-RECVD_PKT_MAC_ERR: decrypt: mac verify failed for connection id=239

Can someone tell me what exactly this means and is related to ? 

Is this affecting wan connectivity ?


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

The MAC verify processing failed. This may be caused by the use of the wrong key by either party during the MAC calculations. According to Cisco.
Check the isakmp keys are preshared and correct. and the security
associations for isakmp and ipsec
disableing fast switching (no ip route-cache) ,Sometimes stops this


----------



## JanDijkstra (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the Support Neil


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Your Welcome


----------

